
Anonymous hackers uncover ISIS plans to attack Atlanta, Italy and more - ccvannorman
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/anonymous-hackers-uncovers-plans-by-isis-attack-paris-indonesia-italy-lebanon-1529888
======
ccvannorman
There are so many problems[1-3] with this article. This is an important and
scary tactic that needs to be nipped in the bud.

[1] "Anonymous" isn't a source, almost by definition

[2] Promoting "stopping terrorism through hacking" is a terrifying trend and
will make surveillance easier

[3] Promoting "Anonymous bomb scare" as something to react to is begging for
abuse

